
Startups in India: the government is setting aside $1.6 billion to help you - dennysetiady
http://thenextweb.com/in/2014/07/11/good-news-for-startups-in-india-the-government-is-setting-aside-1-6-billion-to-help-you/
======
known
Indian education system is designed to create Employees, not Employers.

